# Ouch!



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thursday overnight we had a thunderstorm here and Zorbie (livestock protection dog) was on duty. In the morning he didn't come home and we spent much of the day out looking. My sister found him at about six pm under the porch of a neighbour with front left leg unable to bear any weight at all. The vet came up and found nothing on xrays, he is on antibiotics and anti-infammatory painkillers. 

As it happens, my friend (another vet) is arriving tonight for the weekend. After a phone consult she had me do a pinch test of his paw to which he had zero reaction, which means the nerve might be severed altogether. We'll give him four days and decide what to do then but I'm worrying about possible amputation, dog wheelchairs, prosthetics and so on. He is eating and drinking well and wagging his tail to greet people and can hop along on three legs reasonably well. We'll probably never know what happened. The vet thought a car hit was unlikely because he'd have more trauma. He might have caught it in a bear or wolf trap, but then too we should see some abrasions. A horse or cow could have stepped on it or kicked him but we'll never know.

We'll do whatever is required as he is only three and a fabulous, friendly, really nice dog. But he may have to have an early retirement from farm life and live at my mothers home where he won't have to navigate stairs.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe!! I hope it is something that can heal. poor young guy!! 
Dogs are so much better than we are, it it does need to be amputated I am sure that he will adjusts to his new lush living. 
Sending healing thoughts!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh poor fellow. It's such a worry when they get hurt. Dogs are really good at hiding their pain. Maybe you didn't pinch hard enough to get a reaction. Hopefully it's just a stain or a bruise from a cow kick and he'll be ok in a couple of days. Let us know how it goes. :hug:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Zorb...
Difficult not to cross all the possible bridges immediately, but try not to. Take it one day at a time. The fact that he is up and mobile with three legs is a good sign. Friends in Kenya had a dalmation that lost a leg after a crocodile got him ( there were a whole gang od people and dogs standing at the edge of the lake unloading boat - no one spotted the croc and it got hold of Porter).... He recovered fine and was a happy active tripaw and when he was running with the other dogs it was hard to spot him.
There is a little dog near here who was rescued in Portugal. He had one useless front leg which the vet thought was the result of a traumatic injury several years ago. Once back in this country he had the bad leg amputated and has made an amazing recovery.
I'll keep everything crossed for Zorbie that it turns out to be nothing more than a dead leg... that will wake up.
It sounds so odd - you would think if he had had any type of impact injury that there would be some sign on him.
Poor boy.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh no  poor Zorbie - fingers and toes all firmly crossed here that the nerve is just bruised and he will be able to make a good recovery.

I have a friends who has a rottweiler who came into rescue with a deformed front leg and had it amputated as a pup and is doing very well so if the worst does happen even large dogs can manage very well


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor big zorbie, I read the title and thought he'd been eating porcupines again!
I hope he does make a full recovery, sending love and healing thoughts across the pond for the mighty zorbie xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks all for the good wishes. He is in ok spirits and my sister had him react to her just touching his foot ever so lightly, so Barb might be right about his hiding the pain, let's hope so! Later this morning a visitor saw him wave his bad paw at her as she offered him a treat, the way they do to put their paw on you. Another promising sign is that we had to bandage the leg up because he was stripping off fur. Allison (vet friend) said this would be unlikely if he had no nerve there at all. 

I am inclined to jump to page ten in one second, my sister reminded me that I called in a speech therapist when my daughter was only a tot. My sister is calm and hopeful and she does know a ton more about animals than I do.

Fingers crossed he gets better.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Did you check really well between his toes. Maybe he just stepped on something like a thorn and it's stuck in there.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We've all checked but I'll check again. My gut tells me this is more than that though, he is unable to even set it down and his whole body looks oddly crooked. 

Sorry for putting this here, I should have put it in chitchat. I hope newbies don't think I have a livestock guardian cockapoo who works nights. Zorbie is a huge Great Pyranese, bred to protect farm animals from coyotes, wolves and foxes. The thought of Rufus wandering the huge farm at night sounding out warning barks is comical to me.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That sounds a bit more promising if he has some feeling and can move it. Saying about the gentle touch reminded me with my boy who had nerve damage I used to very gently tickle the fur between his toes to check for feeling rather than pinching.

I very much hope whatever he has done eases quickly and he is soon a lot happier


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I think we need a picture of the great zorb - (honoury cockapoo by association with Rufus! ) x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well his bandage does not hold up in comparison to Tillys. First was two cleaning rags and some green packing tape. Now we've changed it to a tea towel and hockey tape.

As is often the case my computer is giving me trouble with photos but I'll try.

Pre injury, was there ever a braver more noble dog?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh wow he does look like he could mean business if anyone threatened his herd, he is stunning. Bless him he is probably frustrated he can't get straight back to work. Really hope there is a chance he can make a full recovery, if only he could tell you what happend, but thank goodness you were able to find him.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks fairlie, he is a beauty - very majestic, loving that picture - not sure what he makes of it though???


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Zorbie :love-eyes: although I think in that photo he is saying "I am a noble breed developed for centuries and now reduced to this"


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

How is Zorbie doing today Fairlie?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for asking Barb. Things are looking up. Vet says he does have sensation in his foot, I was not pinching hard enough. A couple of times he has put a tiny bit or weight on it, so hopefully in a few weeks he'll be ok. In the meantime we are checking out physio, accupuncture and a med for pain of the nervous system called gabapentin.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That all sounds a lot more positive- fingers and paws all firmly crossed for a full recovery


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

This sounds much, much better than your initial fears.
One day at a time.
Maybe swimming would be good for him too?
Are there still no clues as to what happened to him?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor old Zorbie, what a worry for you, so glad things are looking much more positive now, he is such a handsome boy. x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Glad things are looking up. Hopefully he'll be back to himself soon.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Zorbie is so sick. The pains meds are causing terrible diarhea, he still can't bear any weight at all on his foot and he is just lying down panting or sleeping. It is heart breaking to see him suffer. We have a holiday here Monday so we can't get him to accupuncture or physio til Tuesday. Marzi he does not swim. Now I'm regretting that we didn't force the issue when he was younger. However he has the thick double coat of an outdoor dog, I'm afraid he might get chilled if he gets soaked through and can't get dry.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

How horrible and distressing for all of you. Can't offer any advice but sending you a virtual hug and Zorbie the gentlest of tummy rubs.xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh no, poor boy, must be awful to see him like that. I really hope things will improve. Is he eating and drinking? Sending lots of love and healing wishes xx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I would stop the pain meds as he could get really dehydrated from the diarrhea. You could give him some pumpkin to help firm this up again too. Fairlie, double coats are really good at repelling the water. One good shake and you would be surprised how dry he is under there. It's been really hot today and tomorrows going to be the same. Does he like ice cubes? That would be good to cool him a bit and also to re hydrate him. Sending hugs for all of you. :hug:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Zobie. Just wondering, could he have been bitten by a snake? Not sure where you are or what wildlife you have around your area but it's just a thought? What with the limping, suspected nerve damage, panting, body looking 'crooked' probably way off but I'm thinking, huge dog, small venomous snake, his coat would hide wounds and his siE is helping him fight the effects but it's obviously still making him poorly.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Just wondering, when they did x rays, did they do his toes? Maybe he got stepped on.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, Fairlie, just catching up on here and so sorry to hear about your gentle giant Zorbie. Lots of hugs from here for both of you. Have you stopped the pain meds? Good luck with his recovery and hoping that he feels a bit better today xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Fairlie . . . I am trying to follow for progress also . . please keep us updated, my heart is breaking for you. Praying for the very best outcome possible!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh no, just as it sounded as if he was doing well, I'm so sorry, the snake bite does sound like something worth considering, keep us updated, big hugs. xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Our resident vet just left. What a stroke of luck that she was here to help show us how to bandage him up, order new meds and so on. He is eating and drinking, and seems much calmer on the med for neuropathic pain. He's still completely unable to use the paw at all. He just hobbles on three legs. 

There are no poisonous snakes here, so it couldn't be that and his whole leg was xrayed top to bottom. Allison thinks he might have got it trapped in some fencing and panicked in the storm, tearing nerves under the shoulder by trying to tug it free. There is still a chance that the nerves will recover or regenerate, it might take eight weeks to know. 

Thank you, all of you, for your concern. He is a much loved dog and it's nice to know other people are thinking of him too.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Zorbie - but glad to hear the new meds seem to be helping and fingers and paws still firmly crossed for a full recovery


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Zorb. 
Dogs are stoic troopers when it comes to pain 
I am really hoping that time will be a healer - he is a very lucky boy to be so loved.
Do you have any one locally who is an animal chiropractor? A while ago I had a friend with a horse that a vet had suggested would have to be put down because of extreme lameness and general soreness that was not responding to treatment. The chiropractor - a tiny man with a ladder - went all over the horse's neck and legs and back gently feeling with his finger tips - absolutely silent and focused. He manipulated the horses spine (using a hammer of sorts ) and literally two days later the horse was sound. It was amazing to see the change.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Fingers and toes are all crossed for a full recovery.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So glad he is feeling better now, poor lad, Marzi's post was interesting, you need someone with just a slightly smaller ladder and hammer for Zorbie.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Today we have calls in to find somebody to do accupuncture and cold laser treatment and my sister is picking up a cone so we won't need to keep bandaging his paw. He wanted to go to the farm with me this morning so I took him just for the ride to look things over. Poor guy just looked out the window, it is far too dirty and rough there for me to risk letting him out. 

Marzi you reminded me of a photo I took three years ago when we took Rufus to a church to be blessed. I took a photo of what I thought was funny at the time, a car advertising osteopathy for dogs and cats. Your story made me find the photo and put a call in to them too. Allison warned me though about keeping the recovery and the rehab portions separate. He is not ready yet for physio or massage. The nerve needs to grow back properly first. I wonder if chiro is considered recovery or rehab?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

No idea - I've never had it - but the horse in question had a history of lameness and not staying sound and then this incident that just was not getting better... the tiny chiro chap said that several vertebrae were out of alignment in the horse's neck and back - no x ray just fingers - but that hammer sorted it out and the horse went on to compete in 3 day eventing and if he went lame - which was not a regular thing, (but eventing horses do sometimes get sore and stiff) - after that the chiro chap was the first call rather than the vet.
It is good that Zorro wants to see the farm - he is beginning to look out, rather than be centered on the pain.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*Possibly the most convaluted post by me ever....*

Oh brother Zorbie's injury has thrown me smack into the midst of some country vet/city vet, alternative therapy/science based therapy controversy. 

So today country vet dropped off more meds (and some supplement for dog food) and said we'd be wasting our money with the alternative therapies. He said taking Zorbie swimming would be the best thing right now. City vet (Allison) had said not to take him swimming but to wait until her was improving and then take him to a dog aqua therapy place where he could walk on a treadmill. Later the accupuncturist needed a vet referal and an xray from a small animal vet (country vet #1 is a live stock vet) because the mobile xray would not get small detail of a dogs leg. So off to country vet#2 for the xray, except she also said we'd be wasting our money with accupuncture and she didn't redo the xray. She said there was no sign of a fracture and to bandage him on alternate days to provide support (Allison had said stop the bandaging after he was in a cone).

Now I'm at a loss.  If the therapies are a placebo response we could save the money and wash and dress his leg multiple times daily and get the same result. On the other hand in seven and a half weeks if he is no better and the leg must be amputated I'll never forgive myself for not pulling out every stop to help him. Also at issue is that Allison is a very good friend whose opinion I value highly, but the flip side of that is that country vets #1 and 2 are extremely experienced vets, #1 has his Phd in vet medicine on top of the usual degree and #2 was the vet who saved Bailey's tail from a trigger happy city vet who not only wanted to amputate it but also wanted to ultrasound his heart to choose the best anesthetic. (country vet said "these things have a strange way of taking care of themselves" and the skinned tail actually grew back.)

The silver lining is that ultimately it is my sister's decision as he is her dog and she is very practical about science and quality of life decisions. 

Sorry for this long post, Zorbie is still eating and drinking well, seems to enjoy having his leg tended to but is basically doing nothing all day, which is very hard to watch.

Which way do you guys lean? Are you strictly science people? If not how far down the scale do you go? I was startled to learn that the Queen follows homeopathy, which to us is total quackery. In any case congrats to her for being the longest reigning British monarch ever.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

As long as money wasn't a deciding factor, I would insist on a second x ray and try the acupuncture and aqua therapy when he was ready. Another reason for a second x ray is because of the poor quality of the first. Maybe there is a hairline fracture that didn't show up on the first. If money was a problem then I would take him swimming/walking in shoulder depth water but you would have to go in with him as you say he has never swam before.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My sister is just back from hauling hay. She explained that vet 2 said the bandaging was to give him a break from the cone, not to support the injury. We will definitely go in the water with him as well as get him a lifejacket if we do it at home. We're two hours one way from an aquatherapy place, money is an issue but time away from here is the bigger issue. All three vets are convinced there is no fracture, I think because there is no pain, does this make sense?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

One of my previous dogs was a badly abused lad who was very scared of people he did not know (which is relevant) he started to suffer from back pain when he was around 5 and we firstly tried a few different painkillers which made no difference at all to his pain levels . The vet then suggested we try acupuncture and I agreed to give it a go. The vet we saw asked me to allow three sessions before I made up my mind if it was helping or not. Gnasher was very worried about being even touched by the vet so the first session was a real dog wrestling match and the vet was not able to put in anyway near as many needles as he wished - but - and it is a huge but - the followers morning Gnasher was a lot happier than he had been for months and clearly in less pain. The following two sessions followed the same pattern with him hating it and vet not able to do as much as he wished but by the end of the third I had my former happy pain free dog back. We then spent many years with regular sessions as and when he needed them and no other pain medication needed for years. From speaking to various vets during his acupuncture sessions it can also be very good for stimulating nerve paths so may be worth trying for Zorbie if you can fit in sessions.

Gnasher got much worse later in his life and had spinal surgery and I learned a lot about various rehab therapies as he lost the majority of feeling in his back legs due to the spinal problems. Swimming can help to exercise the muscles depending if he will use that leg when swimming or not - but water treadmills can be invaluable as they can change the depth of water and the speed of the belt to encourage the dog to actually start to use the leg ( and the water will support some of the weight of the body making it easier for them) so again if possible I would not rule out either swimming or the water treadmill.

Hope the lovely Zorbie is soon doing an awful lot better.

Bringing Molly into the story - when she first had pain I was not happy with local vets so took her to the rehab specialist I had seen with Gnasher who diagnosed her locating patella. local vets agreed and wanted to operate - but we worked with physio to get her using her legs properly ( and we also used hydro treadmill and acupuncture) and several years in she is still doing well with her legs with no operations needed


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

A good friend with a GSD who had spinal problems absolutely swears by acupuncture and how much it has helped her dog.
Swimming also both with horses and dogs - best in a situation where experts are monitioring how the dog responds and as 2nd says whether he is using that leg - although useful also as a way of keeping the rest of him exercised too.
Trust your gut instinct - you love Zorbie.
(Great to hear that your sister is hauling hay )


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok I am really going to push for the accupuncture, I just hope the referral can come from a vet in Ontario because the two Quebec vets are opposed.

Zorbie made it to the dock this morning to sleep in the sun. I'm thinking I'll take him for a drive later to try and cheer him up. Maybe to a fast food place for a burger? We're at day seven now and he's still not bearing any weight on it at all.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I hope you will be able to sort the acupunture, definately worth a try. I hope for now the burger cheered him a little


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just catching up, poor zorb, I would definitely try the alternative therapies, nothing to lose but everything to gain.... X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We took him to a real hamburger place, not a chain. He enjoyed it and got the last bits of our icecreams as well.  I'm thinking now he may be overmedicated, he is so subdued. I'm thinking (hoping/praying/wishing) I am seeing tiny signs he is putting his paw on the ground now and he's keeping it in a little more natural postion too. Teensy steps, but at least they are in the right direction.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I've got all my fingers and toes crossed and will be eagerly waiting for the next update. Glad he enjoyed his burger and ice cream.


----------



## Dexter0615 (Aug 16, 2015)

I am finding myself checking this thread daily to check on Zorbie's progress. Finger's crossed that everything begins to mend and please keep going with the updates! Sending Zorbie get well wishes.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Still no weight on the paw but we are still hopeful. Country vet #2 called last night to tell us to do fifteen minutes of gentle physio on each leg (one at a time) every day. She said she had one patient who took three months to recover from a similar injury, but it did recover. We've reduced the med to 300mg twice a day and he is a lot more alert with his usual waggy tail so that is good.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We have touch down! Ten days post injury and tonight he is putting tiny tentative steps on his paw held for the first time in the right position. We still have a lot of work to go and will be diligent about his physio but we are going in the right direction.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Fabulous. Well done big boy!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Excellent. Well done Zorbie.
Fantastic news to start the week


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Excellent news


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yay! Go The Zorbster! It must just have been the right time to try


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Wonderful news! Go Zorbie.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds really positive, i'm thinking Zorbie could get used to the lazy life, being driven around for burgers and ice cream!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Just now I led him to the screened porch where he has been sleeping and gave him his bedtime biscuit. He grabbed it and turned and ran. Ginger little steps but everyone using all four paws. Tomorrow we'll put him in a lifejacket and get him swimming in the lake. If we can't make him do it we'll take him to the expensive dog aquatherapy in Ottawa.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good news - but don't push too hard - it sounds to me as if he is managing his injury well - if he really doesn't like swimming you trying to make him get in the lake might panic him and in trying to avoid he might stress his injury again.
You've been so patient - give him another week of Zorbie rest....
(Incidentally was he making his run for your bed - is the transition from tough working dog to pampered pooch complete?)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Marzi. He was making a run for freedom, he likely wanted to head back to work, but I can outrun him now. I'm getting conflicting advice about the swimming. Country vet #1 said to get him started right away, so did the aqua therapy lady. She said not using his leg and the atrophy of muscle can be worse than the injury. You and Allison have said to wait a bit. Maybe I'll call country vet #2 to break the tie? I have to go to Ottawa tomorrow, do you think he shoud even stay out of the warm aquatherapy pool?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think that in the aquatherapy pool it is a much more controlled environment with less chance of Zorbie panicking - I just got the impression from you that he was a little phobic about the whole swimming thing and I was picturing him frantically trying to avoid being dunked in a freezing cold lake 
Is he off the pain med now?
Good to know that he was heading back to his work - in his brain he is obviously feeling better and wanting to take up his old responsibilities. That must be a good sign.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You are right. The lake would have been a fiasco. It's not cold but he would have been miserable. He'll be miserable in the aqua pool too but there are two pros to take him in.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How is he now Fairlie?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Limping, but mobile. He goes tomorrow for aquatherapy, so hopefully that will help. He goes to the farm with me each day and pees everywhere then sleeps and from time to time he'll "mark" (bark) in the night here which is a good thing because my daughter saw a fisher a couple of days ago.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Glad he's starting to get on with things again. Hope all goes well with the aqua therapy. Where 'bouts are you taking him? Fishers are nasty creatures. Yesterday there was a coyote very close to our house in the hay field so maybe now the bunny population will go down.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Coyotes can take small dogs too. Be very careful with Maggie. The place is on Canotec, associated with the Blair animal hospital. The woman seemed knowledgeable, hopefully it is a good place, Allison seemed to think it was good.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I really hate the sound of these coyotes. Scary 

I hope Zorbie revivers soon. Poor guy. Sounds like an all round great, brave, hansom boy. Maybe he's decided on a career change?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

How's he doing Fairlie? Did he like his hydrotherapy?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I was hoping there was an update....
C'mon Mighty Zorb ...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Zorbie has had two aquatherapy sessions in Ottawa now. First time in he was catotonic from fear, he just lay floating in the water unable to move. The two women just held him and gave him multiple kisses and eventually he relaxed enough to swim a little but the bad leg stuck out quite unnaturally. Second time in was way better, he got the hang of swimming for a bit and then eye pointing to the treat jar when he was allowed a rest on the bench. He can walk on all four paws now but still has a pronounced limp and the hurt leg is not correctly positioned, it turns in. He has three more swim sessions and then we'll decide if he needs to keep going. In the meantime he is getting five massage and range of motion sessions a day on all four legs.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Glad things are looking up. I wonder if the position of the leg is him holding it that way so that it doesn't hurt as much.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor boy.
If he is not using his leg correctly it makes me wonder if there is some sort of ligament or dislocation damage. Liz broke a chip of bone off her elbow when she was 7 and it was ages before she used that arm properly, when she was running she tucked her elbow in and even now when doing backstroke she uses that arm differently.
Is he showing signs of pain?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi that is the theory now, that he damaged the nerve/ligament/tendon/muscle connection from leg to shoulder by pulling, perhaps when he got stuck in some fencing in the storm. I've been reading at rehab sites about how herding type dogs are succeptible to this type of injury. It's hard to know how much pain he is in. He is certainly not his usual bouncy self, he sleeps alot but that might be depression from being kept from his normal activities.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Zorbie - it sounds like he is making good progress though so hoping he can make a full recovery. Dogs are just so stoical sometimes when it comes to showing pain


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

When looking at his xrays was there any evidence of extra cartilage in the joints on the affected leg? Pyrs can be susceptible to joint problems can't they and could his injury have exacerbated an underlying condition?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hmmm I'm beginning to wonder if we should take him to a fourth vet, an expert in canine orthopedics and rehab? The xrays were all done by the live stock vet who came here, the whole thing was pretty rudimentary. I have no idea if he even looked for extra cartilage. I am recalling now that one time Allison had mentioned, pre injury, that his back legs didn't bend quite the way they were supposed to. He always seemed fine to me and he was an energetic happy boy so I never thought about it again.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor zorbie, I do hope he gets it sorted well enough so he can do what he loves doing best.
He won't be used to lying around doing nothing
I don't envy the vet bills - but I'm sure he's worth it,


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well Allison's services were free and the country vets charge very little so so far the aqatherapy might have been the biggest cost. That and the hamburgers he gets whenever he has to go for an appointment.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Bless, you really are doing so well by him, trying to find an answer. It hard to picture a dog just lying there floating, this is helping him with his phobia as well. I hope he is not in to much pain. My husband recently damaged the tendon and nerves in his little finger, he is driving me nuts, Zorbie sounds alot braver. Hopefully with time Zorbie will get there, then he will deserve a half pounder!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Zorbie could teach all of us something about stoicism.  

He wears a life jacket and had a woman on either side, so he just lay as still as a statue in the water.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

fairlie said:


> Hmmm I'm beginning to wonder if we should take him to a fourth vet, an expert in canine orthopedics and rehab? The xrays were all done by the live stock vet who came here, the whole thing was pretty rudimentary. I have no idea if he even looked for extra cartilage. I am recalling now that one time Allison had mentioned, pre injury, that his back legs didn't bend quite the way they were supposed to. He always seemed fine to me and he was an energetic happy boy so I never thought about it again.


The specialist rehab vet we have seen here has made a world of difference to Molly. When first diagnosed my vets said it was a muscle she had pulled and would heal in time. The specialists saw she had severe luxating patella and was not using either of her back legs properly at all. We had lots of exercises to do all designed to get her using her back legs properly which would allow the muscles to build better and do their job a little better. Four years on she is still doing really well, uses her legs well and is pretty much pain free. My local vet said he would have seen no other option than surgery if he had diagnosed her (it was not him who had failed to diagnose her previously and he was not at all happy with the vet who had)


----------

